# Tribute to Tweezer



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

So many of you have already posted condolences in the other thread and I want to thank you all so very much. The kind things everyone has said has made it easier to get through these last two horrible days. I do still want to take this chance to post a tribute to my sweet special boy Tweezer.



There are cats we fall in love with. They are the special kitties, wonderful kitties that we only come across a few times in a lifetime. Those are the ones we call our heart kitties; our soul mates. They are so much more then pets. Tweezer was one of these precious cats.
When I first met him he had been neglected by a supposed rescue group. Although I was told he was over a year and a half old he was only 3 ½" pounds. His frame was skeletal, I could feel every bone. He had ear mites, worms, an upper respiratory infection and horribly goopy eyes. So what did he do when I picked him up and held him? Purred like crazy of course. 
He was so weak in the first days that I put him in a room by himself and fed him and fed him and fed him. With a vet visit and some meds thrown in for good measure. Each day that passed he became happier and happier. He was no longer in a cage, he was getting all the food he wanted and he was being loved. Finally the time came for him to be out of the isolation room and mix with the other cats. Tweezer was still very under weight but he immediately started jumping on all the other cats. Play with me!! He was never angry or hissy, he just wanted to play with all his new friends. I have never seen another cat with such joie de vivre. Over the years he put on some weight, his fur became thick and shiny and he showed us what a wonderful boy he was. He loved nothing more then a good play session with da bird, so much that he would come and ask me to play with him.

YouTube - katlover13100's Channel

Mornings would start with a purr& pet session just before the alarm would ring. He would follow me downstairs for his breakfast and then back upstairs to help me get ready for work. After I left it would be time for him to go to my mother in laws bed and make sure she got up by gently patting her face with his paw. 
No matter what we were doing Tweezer would follow and watch. One of his favorite places was on the back of the computer chair just watching what I was doing and being close. It was impossible to come down the stairs without a furry black paw reaching through the rails to grab you. Heaven forbid you go into the bathroom by yourself. The paw would always come under the door as if by doing that he would know exactly what you were up to in there without him. He shared a large basket full of toys with the other cats but he was always happiest with a milk ring. He loved to hide it under throw rugs and find it again. 

 And such a sweet voice he had! Tweeze could sweet talk me any time he wanted to with his little mews.
This house is so empty without him. Everywhere I look I still expect to see him because when I was home he was always with me. His beautiful golden eyes in that darling little 
black face are going to be so missed.
http://www.catforum.com/forum/membe...-kitty-clan-picture126-tweezer-says-hello.jpg


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a lovely tribute to a very special kitty. I, too, believe that we have kitty soul mates. You were so lucky to have found each other.


----------



## sephi (May 9, 2010)

wow..what a great story and such a adorable and loveable kitty. again so sorry for your loss but he is in great place looking down at you and thanking you for giving a wonderful life to him. you know why he followed you around, it was because he knew he was safe with you and you were his savior and he showed his appreciation that way. 
rip little guy.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

What a beautiful story. Tweezer was lovely and he sounds very special. He will live forever in your heart.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

you gave him over two years of joy that he most likely would have never had otherwise..


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

My condolences again on your loss of Tweezer, Sue. atback He was an incredibly beautiful boy, and you can just see the personality oozing from his pictures. Run free, handsome boy.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Tweezeer was a cute cat. Sorry that you lost him. Great story too.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Lovely tribute to a very special kitty!


----------



## ThatCatGirl (Jan 20, 2011)

Tweezer was a beautiful boy. I am so glad you two found each other and he had your love to erase all the bad memories of his previous life of neglect. You were his angel and now he will always be yours.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Again Im so sorry for your loss. Your tribute was beautiful. You are right about some cats are your heart cats. I had tears reading your tribute. I hope the sorrow eases as the days go by. Replaced by all the happiness your brought into his life and how he repaid you a hundred fold. You have such a big heart for cats. You are amazing. 

Run free sweet boy. Keep an eye on your mom. Let her know you are still near and she will see you again one day.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Such a beautiful boy, and such a moving tribute to him. It's obvious how loved he was, and he couldn't have asked for more than that.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Tweezer was beautiful.. so sorry about your loss.


----------

